# dealers markup



## Sircampsalaot (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm to the point that I don't like sleeping on the ground and waking up at two in the morning to go to the bathroom. So I'm taking the plunge and buying a travel trailer in the next couple of months. I'm looking a Jayco and have found the markups pretty high. Can you approach buying an RV like a car and ask to see dealers invoice or is there a Kelly's blue book for campers? I want to buy new as I will keep my things in great shape. Any suggestions on getting the best buy?


----------



## Gary B (Feb 18, 2004)

dealers markup

Hi Sircampsalot, welcome to the forum, you can check www.nadaguides.com or you can subscribe to NADA for $100.00 and get their big book it comes out 3 times per year, gives you the dealers price on new rv's, wholesale prices of used & average selling prices. Generally there is a 25 to 30% markup, so you can deal from that point. Another way is to search the internet for all the dealers of the make and model you like and see whats out there, then you can make an offer. This site has and excellent place to shop just go to the front page and click on find your rv. Good luck.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## hertig (Feb 19, 2004)

dealers markup

I just saw some neat 'A' trailers by Chalet.  These are very small, very light and can be folded from travel configuration (low, not much air drag) to use configuration (enough height even for me at 6'6") in a minute or so.  May not be the best for long camping trips, but looks like a great option for going from here to there without enriching the hotels/motels along the way.


----------

